# Προσεχώς οι γυναίκες στο τιμόνι



## Costas (Aug 21, 2010)

Η ανάκαμψη της οικονομίας θα φέρει το τέλος... των ανδρών (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool...


----------

